# Forum > News > Community Chat > The Back Room >  [Game] The 'Owned!' Game

## Mr.Zunz

The rules are simple, I start with an image of a random object and you have to post an image of something that "pwns" this object. Then, the person after you has to post an image of another object that pwns the previous objects etc.

Rules:
NO Chuck Norris
NO Nuclear-related stuff 

Ill start:


Fire!

----------


## Lemour

Water!

----------


## Reflection

the sun!

----------


## Zoidberg

Sun lotion!

----------


## Confucius

The ocean

----------


## Lemour

Camel!

----------


## d3rrial

Old Game is old,
Repost is repost,
I'll do it again,
my nuke ****s your brain.

If thats too hard for you:

----------


## Opirity

sheepy fail cockroaches can outlive a nuke

----------


## d3rrial

Didnt read the rules quite close, but this fits it nao:


STOP, HAMMERTIME!!!!

----------


## Erase



----------


## Rock Lee



----------


## d3rrial

[spoiler]lol hard. A Bazooka from the sixteenth century will definetly not pwn MC Hammer! He could just dance away the rocket!
[/spoiler]

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUU- too late... Nah whatever...here we go:

----------


## JD

That thing will pwn anything

----------


## Erase



----------


## d3rrial

pwnd  :Big Grin:

----------


## Erase



----------


## d3rrial

last one for today

----------


## Lemour

Admiral Ackbar

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Brain Damage

----------


## Lemour

Neurologist

----------


## d3rrial

Rammstein

----------


## Lemour

Earplugs

----------


## d3rrial

Huge Giant Speakers

----------


## The Toxic Deer

an unplugged power cord.

----------


## Rock Lee

a battery.

----------


## d3rrial

Big Pic warning.

[spoiler][/spoiler]
Nuclear fusion power reactor

Pwns every battery!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

its chernobyl. (also i think it looks alot like the one in CoD4 but idk.)

----------


## d3rrial

[spoiler][/spoiler]
This is Hiroshima. I think it looks empty.

----------


## Remus

It's okay, I'm safe.

----------


## d3rrial

pwnd.

----------


## The Toxic Deer



----------


## Aldun

You -TOTALLY- didn't copy this from the APB forums, the image is a little bit different though :'D (Nothing offensive obviously, incase one of you trolls thinks so)

----------


## d3rrial

Noob. This game exists since a very long time. He definetly copied it somewhere, but I'm 100% sure it wasn't APB.



GHOSTBUSTERS!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Ofcourse, You know I'm lazy, and I wanted to bring another game here so why not just copy paste, Idc as long if it's the backroom eh ;]

----------


## d3rrial

Nobody able to pwn Ghostbusters? C'mon guys!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

ZOMBIE BILL MURRAY FTW U CANT BEAT THAT.
also APB is a gr8 game  :Smile:

----------


## d3rrial

APB sucks so much  :Frown:

----------


## Trollblod

Jackie Chan.

----------


## d3rrial

Kick-Ass:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Iron Man!

----------


## d3rrial

FFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU-
Bloody *******! You know I'm an Iron Man fan. I cannot pwn him D:



But Iron Baby can!  :Big Grin:

----------


## shindaustin

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## d3rrial

Too old.

----------


## Lemour

Pedobear hunter!

----------


## Zantas

The awesomeness of this picture blinds the hunter and leaves him for dead in da forrest!

----------


## d3rrial

no one beats the Strom-Trooper Manager!

----------


## way2evil

Darth Vader bank robber > storm trooper

----------


## d3rrial

FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

----------


## Lemour



----------


## d3rrial



----------


## Kiev

*

I don't need to say more.*

----------


## d3rrial

Don't get me wrong. I like Michael J. Fox. He seems to be a nice person  :Wink:

----------


## Mr.Zunz

pew pew

----------


## d3rrial

[spoiler][/spoiler]
No weapon is better than the M1 Garand.

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Mud, so it get stuck  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## d3rrial

Oxi-Clean!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

[spoiler] + [/spoiler]

----------


## d3rrial

I win

----------


## Mr.Zunz

Since they want to build a mosque ontop of Ground Zero, I have no words for that

----------


## d3rrial

This was a legal action in switzerland to forbid minaretts

----------


## Ground Zero



----------


## d3rrial



----------


## chriahs

*
US birth certificate.

*

----------


## d3rrial



----------


## Erase



----------


## d3rrial



----------


## mag1212



----------


## d3rrial



----------


## Sonic Waffle

Cherry owns the Ghosts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trollblod

Die!

----------


## Rezzi

[IMGR]http://scrapetv.com/News/News%20Pages/Everyone%20Else/images-4/Great-White-Shark-2.jpg[/IMGR]

A large shark beats anything!

----------


## The Toxic Deer

except air bubbles.... or a punch in the nose.

----------


## Henessy

BUUUUUUUURN

----------


## d3rrial

that was a hard one but I finally found something

an oven :>

----------


## The Toxic Deer

Super Jew

----------


## d3rrial

Comic Hitler

----------


## ViND_

Daleks exterminate Hitler.

----------


## d3rrial

Best Doctor ever defeats the Daleks

----------


## ViND_

Rose Tyler makes the Doctor suck the Time Vortex so she wins :P

----------


## d3rrial

That dude is so fukken ugly how dare you posting a pic of it??


this one kicks ass  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jinfreakz



----------


## d3rrial

pfft

----------


## mag1212



----------

